

A Globe, Clothing Itself with a Brain (1995) - davi
http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/3.06/teilhard_pr.html

======
avdempsey
Sounds like James Cameron has another influence to thank for his Pandora.

------
davi
A strange eddy in the history of ideas.

